# Loss of a fellow DVC member



## Dean

I had a friend who passed away this weekend.  Her name was Pat and she was an avid Disney lover and Charter DVC member from 1991.  She passed after a fairly long bout with cancer.  I know the family would appreciate your prayers and thoughts.


----------



## jekjones1558

So sorry, Dean.   Hope that happy memories of Pat at DVC will be some comfort to all who loved her.


----------



## Sammie

Prayers and thoughts to the family and you too Dean.


----------



## lisaviolet

So sorry to hear about the loss of your friend Dean.  So sorry.  Prayers and thoughts to Pat's family and to you.

Lisa


----------



## cobbler

Many thoughts and prayers with the family.


----------



## rlduvall

Definite prayers and thoughts for the family.   My wonderful mother was diagnosed with lung cancer almost a year ago and I now totally understand how devastating it is.  We truly live one day at a time.


----------



## WithFaith50

My prayers and thoughts go out to Pats loved ones and you


----------



## Granny

My sincere condolences on the loss of your friend.  Pat and her family are in our prayers.  I'm sure your support also is truly appreciated by her family.


----------



## Boston5602

My condolences on the loss of your friend Dean. I'll remember her in my prayers.


----------



## TomD

Dean
Sorry to hear your friend passed away. My families thoughts and prayers are with the family


----------



## JimMIA

Our thoughts and prayers are with Pat and her family...and her good friends.


----------



## penguins_fan

Sorry for your loss Dean, I will remember Pat and her family in my prayers.


----------



## spiceycat

So sorry!


----------



## DVCconvert

My condolences. 


I wonder if however this thread doesn't belong on the memorial board?


(I am sensitive to the matter at hand, but isn't that the "proper" place for this?}


----------



## Dean

I was thinking today of all the times we've been discussing DVC over the years when we likely had work we could have been doing.  And laughing with her when she said she didn't mind treating her kids and grandkids but she'd be dogged if she let them go without her when they called and wanted to.  She was a neat lady and we will miss her.  A little piece of DVC died with her this weekend in my eyes.


----------



## jimmytammy

Dean, so sorry to hear of this.  We will put her family and friends in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## bluslag

So sorry Dean and family.
We now have a DVC angel.


----------



## MissyDVC

Sorry to you and her family and friends for your loss.


----------



## castleri

Sorry to hear of the loss of your friend - it is strange she is the second Pat that I have said that about this week.  A good friend called and said that her dear friend Pat had lost her long battle with cancer this weekend.  My thoughts and prayers are with you all.


----------



## JerJan

Dean, please accept my deepest sympathy on the lose of your friend. My husband has been battling a long struggle against colon cancer and I know how strong a person (and their friends and family) have to be to endure the fight. Godspeed.............


----------



## KirstenB

I'm sorry for your loss and her family's.  I'm so glad she got to enjoy vacations with her family.  I hope no one thinks I'm trivializing her loss, but this is exactly why we cherish DVC.  Tomorrow is promised to no one, and vacation is when we get to regroup with our kids without any daily pressures.  We've had so many wonderful memories and it sounds like Pat did too.


----------



## edk35

I am so sorry to hear this sad news. Thoughts and prayers go out to you and her family too. God Bless!


----------



## WDW LifeLong Fan

So sorry to hear of the loss. Prayers are with you and the family.


----------



## BCV23

Dean, I'm sorry for your loss. Pat's family and friends will be in my prayers.


----------



## byoung

Dean my sincere condolences on the loss of your friend.


----------



## Judique

Dean said:


> I was thinking today of all the times we've been discussing DVC over the years when we likely had work we could have been doing.  And laughing with her when she said she didn't mind treating her kids and grandkids but she'd be dogged if she let them go without her when they called and wanted to.  She was a neat lady and we will miss her.  A little piece of DVC died with her this weekend in my eyes.



Sorry to hear about your friend, Dean.  And I agree with her.....go while you can!


----------



## gtrist4life

Our thoughts and prayers to you Dean, your friend's family, and to  others struggling with tragic health issues. 

Peace,
G4L


----------



## Plutofan

Our prayers are with you and her family.  We are so sorry for your loss.


----------



## cmkallen

My condolences.

From the Kallens'


----------



## Muushka

I am so sorry for the loss of your friend Dean.  I was just reading another thread and was touched by what they said.  I found comfort in their words (I hope you don't mind Tigger031266) and I still have them on my cut and paste so here goes:



> I have to believe that heaven must be something like getting 20,000 DVC Points with no expirations. I really think that when I die, God is going to send me to a DVC up in the sky with all of our friends that we have lost.



I look forward to this time.  But I also know how much it hurts when a friend leaves us.  Prayers for all in pain.


----------



## goofy4dvc

So sorry to hear the sad news of your friend.  I'll be sure to say a prayer for her family.


----------



## dianeschlicht

So sorry for the loss of your friend, Dean.  Sounds like a typical DVCer!


----------



## Dis13

So sorry to hear of the loss of your friend, Dean.  It sounds like she was a wonderful person.
Donna


----------



## tobidisney

MY thoughts and prayers are with you and your friends family,

treasure your fond memories of her.


----------



## CinderellasSister

My thoughts are prayers are with you and your friend's family.  How wonderful that you have so many happy memories to hold on to.  
I'm sure she'll still be with you all on all your future trips.


----------



## MrsNick

Dean, I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Buckeye Fan

Thoughts and prayers are with you and her family. God bless!


----------



## gracelrm

More thoughts and prayers coming to you and to Pat's family.


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Dean...so sorry to hear of your loss.  I hope every visit to a DVC resort is a reminder of all the wonderful memories Pat was able to create for herself, as well as her family and friends.


----------



## Mom B

Dean, Sympathy and prayers to you and all Pat's friends and family.


----------



## jmatias

Dean...so sorry about Pat's passing.  Sending much   and Aloha for Pat's family and yours.

Aloha,
Jen


----------



## Tigger031266

So sorry. My prayers are with you


----------



## jarestel

Dean,
Prayers of peace for Pat, her family and friends.

Regards,
Joe


----------



## littlestar

Thoughts and prayers to her family and you.

Sounds like she left a lot of good memories for her family and friends to cherish.


----------



## wltdsnyfan

My thought and prayers go out to friends and family


----------



## dis-happy

It's hard to lose a friend, especially one that you share so many memories with.  My heart goes out to you and Pat's family.

Peace.


----------



## WolfpackFan

Dean - I'm sorry to hear about the loss. I will be praying for the family.


----------



## dumbo71

So sorry to hear about this Dean.  I wish there was some words we could give the family to heal that wound.  I'll keep them in my prayers.


----------



## bobbiwoz

I will remember Pat and her family and you in my prayers.  I am happy that you have so many nice times with her to remember.
Bobbi


----------



## patsal

Thoughts and prayers to Pat's family and friends.


----------



## rinkwide




----------



## magicmommy

Thoughts and prayers are with you...


----------



## LisaS

I'm sorry to hear about the passing of your friend Pat. I hope that her family finds some comfort in their memories of the family vacations they spent together with her.


----------



## Dean

I passed on the well wishes of the members of this board to Pat's family.  They had a photo slide show going and a large part of them were at Disney.  Her daughter was telling me how Pat and her husband always invited them to go with them, and they frequently accepted, but she would not hear of anyone using her points unless she could go to.  The family expresses their appreciation for the prayers and well wishes.  It reminds me how this board is much like a family, we may disagree and even bicker among ourselves but don't let anyone else mess with us.


----------



## Chuck S

Dean, please accept my conodolences for the loss of your friend, and well wishes to the family of the dear lady.

Traditionally, memorial threads on the DVC Boards remain for about 48 hours to allow everyone to express their condolances.  After that time they are closed and moved to the DIS In Memoriam forum.  This thread is being moved there now.


----------

